# Snails and Seaweed?



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Can mystery snails eat seaweed? I've been looking for things to feed my two mystery snails. Thus far, I've just been feeding lettuce. I was looking online, and found it listed seaweed as something algae eaters could eat. Has anyone fed seaweed? What else do you feed your snails?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've never tried seaweed, but I know I wouldn't want to feed lettuce. Lettuce has very little nutrition in it. it's mostly just crispy water.

I feed my mystery snail and bristle nosed pleco cucumber, spinach, broccoli, and other dark meaty greens. They get cucumber the most though. and on occasion a algae wafer.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Good to know. I feed Romaine lettuce, is that poor nutritional quality too? I know iceberg is not good for really anything (even people). I have tons of Romaine and Green Leaf because I have guinea pigs. I can pick up some cucumber next time I go to the store. I can never seem to find good cucumber, can it be a little squishy? I know they eat decaying plant material.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

NeptunesMom said:


> Good to know. I feed Romaine lettuce, is that poor nutritional quality too? I know iceberg is not good for really anything (even people). I have tons of Romaine and Green Leaf because I have guinea pigs. I can pick up some cucumber next time I go to the store. I can never seem to find good cucumber, can it be a little squishy? I know they eat decaying plant material.


Romain is the best of the lettuces, and will benefit your snail some. Guinea pigs get a lot if benefit from it, and most say they should have it daily along with other fresh foods(like cucumber).

Oh yeah, squishy is fine. I leave mine in my aquarium for two days or so until there is nothing left and it definitely gets squishy while in the water. And I sometimes give them older cucumber that isn't bad yet.


----------

